# Is indian acceptable for bodybuilding?



## Fountain

So every friday my mates go out for an Indian, but too often I feel I can't as it will have adverse effects on my diet and yeah, i'm scared of those sat fats and god knows what else is in an indian, are there any dishes i could have do you reckon?

cheers

harry


----------



## Guest

Its good to have a meal or a day where you can enjoy your food. You wont die.


----------



## phys sam

chicken hasina or tikka


----------



## Guest

indians pretty healthy for me


----------



## Prodiver

Nothing wrong with a good chicken or lamb curry (or beef if you can find a Hindu restaurant) and pilau rice.

Lots of good things for the digestion in the spices - especially the ginger.

Just take it into account in your daily protein, fat and carb intakes.


----------



## Fountain

ok, might go for a chicken tikka and pilau rice, am i right in saying that will just be the chicken pieces with rice? no sauce?

yeah i get told all the time i should have a meal/day off and enjoy my food, i find it quite easy to keep strict though, want to stay as lean as possible before cutting.


----------



## phys sam

chicken tikka is different to tikka massala


----------



## Prodiver

Fountain said:


> ok, might go for a chicken tikka and pilau rice, am i right in saying that will just be the chicken pieces with rice? no sauce?
> 
> yeah i get told all the time i should have a meal/day off and enjoy my food, i find it quite easy to keep strict though, want to stay as lean as possible before cutting.


Chicken tikka's great (dry, no sauce); tikka with masala sause is even nicer.

Enjoy it. It's only some carbs and some oil and butter. You need some. :thumb:


----------



## Fountain

is it just the chicken without the sauce? but still has the spices???

thanks for the feedback btw all of you


----------



## phys sam

like he said ^^^^^^^

yum


----------



## dtlv

Dan said:


> Its good to have a meal or a day where you can enjoy your food. You wont die.


Exactly. Unless cutting to very low bodyfat and looking to do so in a very strict time frame, imo there's no need to worry about the odd meal with a few junk calories in there... is only when such meals become a staple of diet that health becomes affected and body composition begins to suffer.


----------



## UKWolverine

I read somewhere that Biryanis are the healthier options in a curry house, guess because doesn't have the cream and ghee and all that fatty goodness.


----------



## asmustard

i know its not the same as from the curry house,but im using a book called "healthy indian cooking" definately worth checking out if you like curry but are scared of fats.

anyhow cheat days are a good thing arent they?


----------



## BLUTOS

Get yourself to the Ladypool Road in Brum, fish masala in a family nan! take a week to eat


----------



## spiderpants

when i dont diet pal, i live on indians, chinese food and pizza usually.

how much you eat and how you workout will depend on how much you store and in what forms. i work my ass off when im not dieting and dont put too much on even though i eat crap. just adjust ur workouts to suit and enjoy the food


----------



## Prodiver

Just remember it's your carb intake, not your fat intake, that governs your bodyfat storage.

You need sufficient saturated and unsaturated fat to grow muscle, especially if you're on gear.


----------



## gymjim

I get this situation sometimes, and research heavily

so this is my usual curry when all the lads are smashing sauces and pilau rice, if ure very picky when eating out like me here is what to go for, i always research if im eating out, yes sad and picky i no, but id rather not eat rubbish

so....

no starter unless u want a poppadom

main course, chicken tikka, chicken tandori, shish kebab or a mixed grill, king prawns too yum yum

boiled rice all the way, pilau to many additives

a tandorri roti naan, about 170 cals compared to the usual 700-900 cheese and garlic all the boys have and the roti is just enough and smaller

and i have blackcurrent cordial or water and save my self for the after 8 after the meal

overall its great but as the helpful osama in my curry house says...

please ure usual posh kebab sir!

hahahah

hopefully this will help and besides if u have a craving or would like to try some sauce, im sure not everybody eats all theres just have a spoon full to stop the craving!


----------



## bigbob33

Tandori mixed grill every time mate! :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper

do it properly and get 10 pints down your neck as well pal


----------



## GavinOC

Indian is always acceptable.


----------



## gymjim

YEAH BABY!!! TANDORI MIXED GRILL FOR THE WIN, WITH A CHEEKY DIP ON ONE OF YA MATES SAUCES, DID I MENTION THE FREE SIDE SALAD WITH A TANDORI

BEAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIFUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## zelobinksy

Depends what and when you eat your indians.

chips aren't exactly best idea, but i usually get a chicken erm forgot its name (begins with an m) its coconut and banna flavoured its F****** gawjus!


----------



## Ashcrapper

makhani?


----------



## phys sam

zelobinksy said:


> Depends what and when you eat your indians.
> 
> chips aren't exactly best idea, but i usually get a chicken erm forgot its name (begins with an m) its coconut and banna flavoured its F****** gawjus!


sounds gash


----------



## fitnessfreak

Indian food rocks! I think if it's an occasional meal (once a week or less frequently) then just go for it.

If you want to make healthier choices, I'd avoid rice altogether and just get chapattis (these are not fried at all and are made with wholewheat flour) and go for dishes that aren't creamy.

A local Indian restaurant to me has a 'healthy section' on their menu, which is all the same dishes but just with garlic added ha!


----------



## Fountain

Cheers for those replies lads 

i went for a chicken tikka byriani (however you spell it) in the end, with a peshwari nan, fcking lovely it was. it was about 9 o clock we ate so not ideal. but with basmati rice, chicken, lots of vegetables anda bit of veg curry sauce i thought it must be a pretty nutritionally sound meal after the initial doubts!!


----------



## johng183

Just make this your cheat day buddy


----------



## GSleigh

Well i bloody love my Indian food! And i have far to much of it to be honest!


----------



## ashers

Check out a Chicken Shashlik (grilled chicken, onions and peppers) and a sag bhajee (spinach with onions) i have this three times a week, and im not fat.


----------

